# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  المشكلة المتعلقة بالحق في الرؤية (رؤية الطفل)

## المحمدي

*تشريع جديد لسد ثغرات "الأحوال الشخصية":
لا استضافة بحكم محكمة .. والرعاية المتبادلة.. حق للصغير**د. إكرام منصور      الجمهورية 5/3/2009*
** بالرغم من الانتقادات التي واجهت المادة "20" من المرسوم بقانون رقم "25" لسنة 1929 والتي لم تتغير منذ "80" عاما والمنظمة لما درج بتسميته "حق الرؤية".. وعلي الرغم من اعداد قانون الطفل إلا أن هذا القانون خلا من أي اشارة إلي "حق الاستضافة" الذي طالب به الكثير من الآباء والأمهات.. من أجل ذلك تناقش "محبوبتي" هذه القضية من داخل أروقة المحاكم. 
** أصدرت محكمة استئناف الأسرة بالقاهرة حكما هاما يقضي بأن الأب غير الحاضن يستحق أن يري طفله 12 ساعة أسبوعيا وليس مجرد 3 ساعات.. بينما رفضت طلب الأب باستضافة طفله لأن القانون الحالي لا يجيز الاستضافة. القضية تعود إلي عام كامل عندما حدث طلاق بين الزوجين بعد زواج استمر 7 سنوات أثمر عن طفل عمره 6 سنوات. حيث رفضت الأم السماح لطليقها برؤية طفلها الذي احتفظت به في حضانتها. لم يجد الأب وسيلة للرؤية سوي اقامة دعوي أمام محكمة الأسرة لتمكينه من رؤية طفله وبعد 8 أشهر أمام المحكمة قضت بتمكين الأب من رؤية طفله 3 ساعات أسبوعيا في نادي الشمس يوم الجمعة من كل أسبوع. لكن الأب لم يرض بالحكم فسارع باستئنافه أمام محكمة استئناف الأسرة بالقاهرة. حيث طلب تمكينه من رؤية طفله لمدة 12 ساعة أسبوعياً من التاسعة صباحا إلي التاسعة مساء أو تمكينه من استضافة طفله معه في الاجازات. وأكد ان 3 ساعات أسبوعيا ليست كافية ليشبع من طفله وليحصل طفله علي حقوقه منه كأب. وبعد تداول الدعوي 4 أشهر قضت محكمة الاستئناف برئاسة المستشار أحمد عبدالجليل وبعضوية المستشارين محمد عرفة وعبدالله الباجا بتمكين الأب من رؤية طفله 12 ساعة أسبوعيا كل يوم جمعة بينما رفضت طلب الاستضافة. أكدت المحكمة في أسباب حكمها ان قرار وزير العدل الذي يحكم الرؤية حدد عدد ساعات الرؤية بحد أدني 3 ساعات بدون حد أقصي بما يمكن معه أن يمنح الأب 12 ساعة كاملة لرؤية طفله كل يوم جمعة. فالرؤية حق الصغير ليرتوي ويشبع ويتعلم من والده. بينما يستوجب القانون رفض طلب الأب بالاستضافة. لأن القانون الحالي المدني يحكم الرؤية ولا يوجد به أي نص أو مادة تبيح الاستضافة أو تسمح بها. 
** يتحدث المستشار أسامة عطاوية.. مساعد وزير العدل للمتابعة والانجاز قائلا: ان وزارة العدل تضع من ضمن أولوياتها في الفترة الحالية الانتهاء من قانون الأحوال الشخصية الذي ينظم العلاقات الأسرية داخل المجتمع بما يهييء المناخ السليم للأبناء الذين لا دخل لهم في الخلافات الزوجية التي قد تسبب العديد من المشاكل النفسية والوجدانية في حالة تعسف بعض الأزواج أثناء عنادهما لبعضهما البعض. ولذلك يحرص وزير العدل أن يسد التشريع الجديد كل الثغرات في جميع القضايا التي تخص الأحوال الشخصية من دعاوي نفقة أو حضانة أو رؤية. وأيضا اثبات النسب وفي نفس الوقت يراعي التيسير علي المتقاضين من خلال سرعة الفصل في القضايا وذلك يتأتي عندما تتوحد نصوص القوانين في مضمون واحد يطبق علي الجميع بعدالة ووضوح وكلها تصب في النهاية لمصلحة الأبناء وللأسرة. 
** نهي حسين.. المحامية بالنقض.. تقول ان قانون الرؤية المعمول به حاليا بمصر المادة 20 من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 والخاص "بحق الرؤية" وقرار وزير العدل رقم 1087 لسنة 2000 أصبح تغييره مطلبا عاما من أجل سلامة أبناء الطلاق.. والذي اختزل العلاقة بين الطفل والطرف غير الحاضن بواقع مرة أسبوعيا بجانب حرمان أجداده وأقربائه من رؤيته والقانون ليس به أي التزام علي الطرف الحاضن بخصوص تنفيذ سويعات الرؤية بل هو مجال خصب للتلاعب والابتزاز من جانب الطرف الحاضن مع عدم مناسبة أماكن الرؤية المحددة بهذا القانون. ولعلاج ثغرات القانون يمكن استبدال لفظ "حق الرؤية" بالاستضافة للمحضون بواسطة غير الحاضن بصفة دورية أسبوعيا وكذا في الأعياد والاجازات الصيفية ويكون تقدير وقت الاستضافة الأسبوعية والتي تتراوح من 6 إلي 48 ساعة أسبوعية متروكة للقاضي حسب سن الصغير. 
** ويؤكد المستشار عبدالله الباجا.. نائب رئيس محكمة الاستئناف.. المسألة أصبحت تستلزم تدخلا تشريعيا لضبط مصطلح "حق الرؤية" وأهمية تحديد هذا المصطلح علي نحو يتسع ليشمل المشاركة الفعالة للطرف غير الحاضن في رعاية الصغير وتعديل مدة الرؤية لتكون يوما كاملا ومبيت ليلة كل أسبوع. كما يجب استبدال الرؤية لفظا وموضوعا "بحق الاستضافة" للطرف غير الحاضن للمحضون لمدة لا تقل عن 6 ساعات ولا تزيد علي 24 ساعة أسبوعيا وهو أمر متروك للقاضي حسب سن الصغير وملابسات كل حالة علي حدة.. ومن الطبيعي أن يصطحب الطرف غير الحاضن صغيره إلي منزله حيث مقابلة أهله. وذلك تضمن زيادة فترة تواصل الطفل مع الطرف غير الحاضن وتمكين الصغير من التعرف علي أقربائه من جهة الطرف غير الحاضن في جو عائلي دافيء يملأ نفس الطفل طمأنينة ويوصل به الرحم.

----------


## رابعة

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## مستشار هرجة

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

